# New here with heaviley pregnant cat.



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi all.


Desperate for some advice or just to talk to someone in my, or who has been situation. My beloved cat is very heavily pregnant and I think she may be going into labour. For the past few days she has been in and out of the house but always returning to my room, were i have set up her nesting box, she usually goes out for hours but it's only for 10 minutes at the most now. Giz is still eating loads, she is affectionate but normally is with me. When i go to bed at night she does this like pawing motion by my pillow or under the quilt by my back. Giz has been cleaning her 'bits' but no more than I normal 'see' her doing it. I'm just all confused about these being definate signals of impending labour. I want to give her 100% when the time is right and I just need to know that I'm doing the right thing for her.

We were given Giz 6 months back by friends of friends who told us she was spayed, as we know now she is not!!!! I'm just really nervous because our last cat disappered and despite our searching and appeals we never found her!!

Now for the questions, lol. Are these signs of labour? Is sleeping in her nesting box a sign she likes it for the birth? Or will my bed do? How do I keep her in when she refuses to use her litter tray? 


Thank you in advance for any advice or tips, they will be greatly appreciated.

Best wishes.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

I'm afraid it's just a waiting game. As for the litter tray, she will use it if she gets desperate enough! It won't hurt to let her out though, in this weather (I'm assuming you are in the UK) she will come back in very quickly indeed. Just make sure you don't leave her out for any length of time at all - ten minutes maximum and you open the door and call her. Unless she has another home she goes to, ther eis no way she will settle to give birth outside in thsi weather. Summer would be a very different matter. But she will use the tray eventually if she has no other option.

Liz


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yikes, you really need to keep her in. I suppose you could try some litter attract Precious Cat Litters - Quality Cat Litter.

She does sound like she is near and its a good sign she is using her box, much better than the bed. Surley if she not given the option of going out she will pee in her tray ? Or not ?

I have an outdoor cat who I keep in at night and she uses one during the night, even though she detests it and would rather hold it in at times.

Best of luck with her. I would love some kittens just now.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

mellowma said:


> Best of luck with her. I would love some kittens just now.


Me too!

Liz


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

lizward said:


> Me too!
> 
> Liz


I have no chance of kittens or any signs of kittens for *months* with Poppy (if she is fertile  )

It is -8 at night here and not a lot warmer during the day. At least she will be a good age when she does start calling. Also have lots of ft or inches of snow and have had for weeks!!

I wonder if any Scottish cats are in season at the moment.


----------



## Kalipha (Jul 15, 2009)

(Random asside re: cold and snow) Lily's been out in her enclosure almost constantly, playing in the snow. Shame Jasper won't go out and play with her, the big sissy wuss


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

Hello.

Thanks for the advice. Still on paranoid mode with her, lol.

Best wishes.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Kalipha said:


> (Random asside re: cold and snow) Lily's been out in her enclosure almost constantly, playing in the snow. Shame Jasper won't go out and play with her, the big sissy wuss


Yes it's funny, my Mau seems totally unfazed by the cold too, she can't bear the thought of me actually shutting her in her house even at night (and the silly clot STILL hasn't worked out how to use the cat flap to let herself in and out). She just refuses to stay in the house part if she thinks I am going to shut the door, so she has the door open all night and seems quite happy to do so - unlike my Burmese who don't want to be outside for more than about 10 minutes at a time. Perhaps it's cold in Egypt at night or something?!

As for the Tiffanies, they just want to go outside and roll around in the snow! I am wondering how they will cope with the heat in the summer. If nothing else, this extended cold spell has been very interesting in terms of observing the way cats with different coat types react to the cold. I have some thick coated Asian shorthairs (no they shouldn't be thick coated but they are) who seem to be almost as hardy as the Tiffanies.

Liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

mellowma said:


> I have no chance of kittens or any signs of kittens for *months* with Poppy (if she is fertile  )
> 
> It is -8 at night here and not a lot warmer during the day. At least she will be a good age when she does start calling. Also have lots of ft or inches of snow and have had for weeks!!
> 
> I wonder if any Scottish cats are in season at the moment.


One of mine called for a few hours last time we had a nice day, she went straight off again as soon as it got cold. I think we're going to have a long wait - last year one of my girls called at the end of December, no-one else obliged until March!

Liz


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Our girls just had her first call at 14months but i reckon its warmer at the moment than it is in the summer with the central heating set at 20 bearing in mind no heating on during the summer months and the type of summers we've had recently in Scotland


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Mine both ran out into the snow then ran straight back in. 

Yes, there seems to be people with Ragdolls for sale at the moment so each cat must be different. Poppy will keep me on my toes and wait until *she* is ready, no doubt. She's very spoilt.Ideally I would like her call once first and leave her then mate her her 2nd time. Or third depending on luck.

I don't think she will be easy to stud, she is lovely but has a very bad attitude and growls at the cat across the street (through the window as is other cat).

*Anyway, no kittens yet ?*


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

mellowma said:


> I don't think she will be easy to stud, she is lovely but has a very bad attitude and growls at the cat across the street (through the window as is other cat).


I've got one like that, she got pregnant easily enough though - when they really want it, they want it 

Liz


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Mine both ran out into the snow then ran straight back in.
> 
> Yes, there seems to be people with Ragdolls for sale at the moment so each cat must be different. Poppy will keep me on my toes and wait until *she* is ready, no doubt. She's very spoilt.Ideally I would like her call once first and leave her then mate her her 2nd time. Or third depending on luck.
> 
> ...


Not yet. xxx

We all had a 'meeting' with a stray dog who had got in the garden. As i picked her up to protect her she attacked my face, only in fear, but she bit my lip and face and i ended up in accident and emergency. On antibiotics and pain killers now. Do you think this will be a big set back for her?

Best wishes xxx


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Booroo said:


> Not yet. xxx
> 
> We all had a 'meeting' with a stray dog who had got in the garden. As i picked her up to protect her she attacked my face, only in fear, but she bit my lip and face and i ended up in accident and emergency. On antibiotics and pain killers now. Do you think this will be a big set back for her?
> 
> Best wishes xxx


Oh what a nightmare. The same thing happened when a heavily pregnant cat came into our garden, our dog was actually scared of it but the cats instincts took over and it just dived at me as I tried to help her over the fence. It's sore /frightening when they attack like that. I am sure you will have had more of a fright than her. She will be fine.

Hopefully she will stay in a bit more.


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Oh what a nightmare. The same thing happened when a heavily pregnant cat came into our garden, our dog was actually scared of it but the cats instincts took over and it just dived at me as I tried to help her over the fence. It's sore /frightening when they attack like that. I am sure you will have had more of a fright than her. She will be fine.
> 
> Hopefully she will stay in a bit more.


Thanks for the reply. Well still no kittens and she is still sticking to my bedroom for peace.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Booroo said:


> Thanks for the reply. Well still no kittens and she is still sticking to my bedroom for peace.


Not long now I am sure. They like to keep you hanging on for days, just waiting, impatiently and nervously. Well, mine did and I have seen several other at it too! Naughty kitties.

Hope your scratches etc are okay.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

OH NO! Poor you! Hope you're on the mend now. We very nearly lost our old boy last year when a lurcher found its way into our garden and attacked him - literally picked him up by the neck and shook him like a ragdoll (the toy not the breed  ). I had to wrestle him out of the dogs jaws by karate chopping the dog on the back of the neck and rugby tackling the cat back into the house before the dog followed. He had horrendous injuries but has thankfully made a full recovery (albeit some slight residual brain damage). He attacked me as I got him into the house - fear and shock can change anyones personality instantly, not just cats!

Back on topic though lol - is there anything you need to know / ask / want advice for, for the impending kittens? It's an anxious time, particularly if kittens were unexpected. 

Hope you are both doing well and she's non the worse for wear after her doggy experience.

J


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

sootisox said:


> OH NO! Poor you! Hope you're on the mend now. We very nearly lost our old boy last year when a lurcher found its way into our garden and attacked him - literally picked him up by the neck and shook him like a ragdoll (the toy not the breed  ). I had to wrestle him out of the dogs jaws by karate chopping the dog on the back of the neck and rugby tackling the cat back into the house before the dog followed. He had horrendous injuries but has thankfully made a full recovery (albeit some slight residual brain damage). He attacked me as I got him into the house - fear and shock can change anyones personality instantly, not just cats!
> 
> Back on topic though lol - is there anything you need to know / ask / want advice for, for the impending kittens? It's an anxious time, particularly if kittens were unexpected.
> 
> ...


God how awful for your cat and you. I grew up in a home that we always had German Shepherds and cats together, I never knew how much aggression either one could have for each other!!

I am really nervous about it all! The only big decision I've mad is that she is now not allowed out any more and that she will have and keep them in my room. It's the quietest place in the house, child free and she likes it there. I know i will have to eventually have a litter tray in there but im not worried as I'm prepared for days of cleaning up, lol! I have noticed the pink area around her nipples seems bigger, is that ok?

I have no doubt what so ever once she is labour and they are all born i will posting a million questions.

Thank you for asking xxxxx


----------



## twisted_angel (Nov 11, 2009)

good luck on ur pending labour from me  my cat keeped me waiting and decided to give birth they day before i went away 4 a wedding lol.
thankfully she only had 3 kittens and had them pretty quickly and luckly my mate looked after them 4 4 days while i was gone .

when tora went into labour she woke me up tryed having them on my bed lol but ull knw when time comes she will become restless and wont be able to get comfy.

anywhoo keep us posted and add pics when the finally come


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Booroo said:


> I have noticed the pink area around her nipples seems bigger, is that ok?


Yes! it's normal

Liz


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Any news ??


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

Hi.

Nope, still waiting. 

Will try and post some pictures of her later so you all can see her size. one thing i meant to ask, last night she got crawled under my quilt and lay by the small of back for about 10 mins, she has never slept under there before. She wouldn't have them there would she? Sorry i know I'm questioning everything at the moment.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah she probably would if she could I think. They like beds, under beds, on top of beds, warbrobes all nice hiding places.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Booroo said:


> Hi.
> 
> Nope, still waiting.
> 
> Will try and post some pictures of her later so you all can see her size. one thing i meant to ask, last night she got crawled under my quilt and lay by the small of back for about 10 mins, she has never slept under there before. She wouldn't have them there would she? Sorry i know I'm questioning everything at the moment.


If she is looking for cover I would get her a box with a lid or if you cant find one big enough get a box and cover it with a towel. Ladies do like their privacy you know lol. :blush:

Cant wait to see pics of her.


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

mellowma said:


> Yeah she probably would if she could I think. They like beds, under beds, on top of beds, warbrobes all nice hiding places.


I have put a few more blankets in her box and covered it with a dark sheet, fingers crossed she will sleep in there.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

I have been following this thread. how is the expectant mother? OR maybe even the nursing mother 
hope all is well and cant wait to see piccies


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> I have been following this thread. how is the expectant mother? OR maybe even the nursing mother
> hope all is well and cant wait to see piccies


Nope still the same situation! I can't believe how big she is. Giz stays in my room virtually 24/7 now, when the children are asleep she will venture out for a few minutes but back in again. I have made an appointment for next Monday at our vets because her belly has dropped the past few days and its hard. I can't give you pictures yet as my brother still has my camera.

Feeding. Giz eats 12 Purina Gourmet perle sachets in 24 hours. Yes i'm feeding her through the night and getting up to do it!! Is that all okay?

Best wishes.


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

not sure about the feeding, when my cat was pregnant i just gave her meat pouches, but left dry down at all times so she could have it as and when.

A few days to a week before, her belly will drop under her. when you look down on her (birdseye view) you wont be able to see her belly stick out to the sides, it will all be underneath her. 

She will also sleep alot (little and often), and the times she is awake she will be restless, perhaps digging the floor and being extremly clingy toward you.

Her toilets will be looser and more runny than normal, and she will excessivly clean herself, especially her lady bits.

Her nipple areas will become bald where she licks the fur away (so kitties can find them) 


when my queen went into labour she paced, laid down sttod up, laid down stood up etc constantly digging the carpet, meowing loudly and became very attached to me.

if this is her first litter then she may be very nervous and not understand what is happening. Do your best to reassure her, make sure you have your birthing kit ready and more importantly get your camera back for pictures!


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> not sure about the feeding, when my cat was pregnant i just gave her meat pouches, but left dry down at all times so she could have it as and when.
> 
> A few days to a week before, her belly will drop under her. when you look down on her (birdseye view) you wont be able to see her belly stick out to the sides, it will all be underneath her.
> 
> ...


Thank you so much for the advice, I'm so nervous. I have my phone just in case and my brother is useless!! Giz is such a thin cat before pregnancy, she is still very slender every where but her bump, it's just like a barrel attached to her but lower now. God knows it's just unreal to see her waddle and not be able to jump! I have tried to leave the dried food down but she will not touch it!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Booroo said:


> Nope still the same situation! I can't believe how big she is. Giz stays in my room virtually 24/7 now, when the children are asleep she will venture out for a few minutes but back in again. I have made an appointment for next Monday at our vets because her belly has dropped the past few days and its hard.


You won't need that appointment, they will have arrived before then!

Liz


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

lizward said:


> You won't need that appointment, they will have arrived before then!
> 
> Liz


Ooooooooooo i hope so. May get a few hours sleep  xxxx.

Thank you, all for this support and reassurance, it means so much xxx My family say I'm being silly because she is only a cat but she is my cat and I love her.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No question. They "drop" just a few days before the birth, you could even have news for us tomorrow :smile5:

Liz


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Booroo said:


> Ooooooooooo i hope so. May get a few hours sleep  xxxx.
> 
> Thank you, all for this support and reassurance, it means so much xxx My family say I'm being silly because she is only a cat but she is my cat and I love her.


just a cat  !! I always get the mickey taken out of me because my animals are like my children!! In fact, i think my kids cause me less stress then my animals do!!
hopefully she will have a busy night tonight....what is her name??

look forward to logging on tomorrow and checking this thread for the pitter patter of tiny paws  (cheesy i know lol)


----------



## Cat Lover Chris (Jan 11, 2009)

mellowma said:


> Best of luck with her. I would love some kittens just now.


If only I had known !!! My little strumpet of a queen (who will be re-named Lilo Lil at this rate) had her 2nd litter of kittens at the end of last year. She was pregnant with 6 but lost one (we found the foetus in the conservatory one day). She had them all successfully with no dramas. 3 have gone to loving homes. Two gorgeous boys named Jenson and Lewis have been kept !

Yet again, she only produced one girl out of a litter; all the rest were boys.
We now have the interesting scenario whereby the boys are 9 weeks old and have just had their 1st jabs. Mum still waves her nipples at them so they go for a slurp of milk, even though they are weaned and eating solids. Just for good measure, the daughter from the 1st litter, who is nearly 8 months, has joined in again a few times. Amazingly, Mum has not batted her away.

Lilo is due to be done soon but the vet will not do the operation until her milk dries up. We will just have to wait until she gets fed up with feeding the boys so she can be done.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Cat Lover Chris said:


> We now have the interesting scenario whereby the boys are 9 weeks old and have just had their 1st jabs. Mum still waves her nipples at them so they go for a slurp of milk, even though they are weaned and eating solids. Just for good measure, the daughter from the 1st litter, who is nearly 8 months, has joined in again a few times. Amazingly, Mum has not batted her away.


Totally normal, they will suckle at any age if allowed to.

Liz


----------



## fluffosaur (Dec 10, 2009)

Unless you are wanting the queens milk to dry up so you can have her spayed there is not much harm in letting the kittens continue to suckle. Though, if you let them suckle for too long before weaning this can have an adverse effect on their psychological make-up as they will be very clingy as adults.

Same as human babies?


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

How your cat doing? x


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

After a rubbish vet's appointment on Monday, my girl is in labour!! So far 5 born and still going!! 3 black and ginger and 2 completely ginger!!! 

It awful when the first was coming, she cried so loud but i think i was more terffied! Oh and today is also my brothers birthday!

Update ASAP. Thanks for all the support.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

OOOOhhhhh how exciting! Congratulations on your new kittens and keep us updated ... we'll need piccies too!


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Congratulations!


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Yay action at last!!! woo hoo, hope all goes well can't wait to see pictures x


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

Thank you x

Number 6 black and white, tiny little thing.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

congratulations,,,,cant wait to see pictures,xxx


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Wow, she kept you waiting a long time after the ktitens dropped! O well, you can relax a bit now.

Liz


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

When i took her the vet's Monday, he wanted her to stay in till she had the kittens. He said she was carrying very low, predicted 4/5 kittens and said that it was stress most likely that was halting her labour. I was heart broken seeing as she has my room as her own now. I'm just till a bit shell shocked from the whole experience to be honest. Glad it's over and she and her baby's are well.
Giz is purring away feeding them now so have just left her to relax.

Will upload pics ASAP!


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Congratulations, they sound lovely, can't wait to see pics. :001_tt1:


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Aww huge congrats on the new arrivals.

Brings back memories of when mine had babies x


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

Spaniel mad said:


> Aww huge congrats on the new arrivals.
> 
> Brings back memories of when mine had babies x


Thank you again all. It's so exciting.

Absolutely love the pics of you dogs, gorgeous!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Booroo said:


> Thank you again all. It's so exciting.
> 
> Absolutely love the pics of you dogs, gorgeous!!


Thank you

have you any pics of kitties??


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

I do and will be putting them on this morning. x


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Booroo said:


> I do and will be putting them on this morning. x


Ohh i soo cant wait to see them


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

cant wait to see piccies x


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

celicababe1986 said:


> cant wait to see piccies x


Not to good the pictures but you can just make them all out xxx


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

What a lovely assortment of colours  I love the little red and white one and your torties :001_tt1:


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

Saikou said:


> What a lovely assortment of colours  I love the little red and white one and your torties :001_tt1:


Thank you x A few more.


----------



## fairy74 (Aug 20, 2009)

They are totally gorgeous,what lovely colours and mum looks so content.

Congratulations.


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

And thats it for now xx


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

:001_wub: Gorgeous :001_wub: are any of them keepers ? I love the tortie withe the red stripe on the top of her head, very pretty.


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

Saikou said:


> :001_wub: Gorgeous :001_wub: are any of them keepers ? I love the tortie withe the red stripe on the top of her head, very pretty.


Thank you all for all the lovely comments. 'Keepers?'


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Are you going to keep any ?


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

Saikou said:


> Are you going to keep any ?


Stupid me, lol.

Yes, i will definitely be keeping two of them. My Mom is having two as well, she hasn't had a cat since i left home with mine quite a few years back now so is looking forward to it. So that's just two left but I dont plan to sell or advertise them, if family would like them, I have a huge family, then so be it but if they just happen to never find homes then I will be more than happy with that too.:wink:


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

aww they are all gorgeous


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Aaawww! They are so pretty, the mum looks like my cat, Buttons!


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Aaawww! They are so pretty, the mum looks like my cat, Buttons!


Really? Your German Shepherd looks like my mom's pup Harvey.


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Booroo said:


> Yes, i will definitely be keeping two of them. My Mom is having two as well, she hasn't had a cat since i left home with mine quite a few years back now so is looking forward to it. So that's just two left but I dont plan to sell or advertise them, if family would like them, I have a huge family, then so be it but if they just happen to never find homes then I will be more than happy with that too.:wink:


Ah thats really lovely, you will be able to see them all grow up :thumbup:


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

They are gorgeous! I love kittens, so much fun!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Awww they are stunning

I want them all lol


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

what beautiful fluffettes! Gorgeous - which two are you keeping?


----------



## Booroo (Jan 2, 2010)

spid said:


> what beautiful fluffettes! Gorgeous - which two are you keeping?


I would love to keep the ginger ones but not fussed, wouldn't mind all of them.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

they are very very cute, such lovely colours, mum is beautiful to, keep us posted with lots of more pictures as they get older,xxxxxx,


----------



## Riverwish (May 2, 2009)

So much cuteness


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

:001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1: They are just beautiful. Can't wait to see some more pics as they grow.


----------

